# MD Anne Arundel Co A/C	Sheila: ID #190556



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Color: Black/tan
Sex: Female 
Age: 6-12 mos
Size: 43.8 lbs
Contact: Anne Arundel County Animal Control 
Sherrie: 410 222-8900

Last Day is 8/25/09!

Notes from today's visit: Spayed 8/20. Rabies, Bordatella & Distemper on board. Wormed with Strongid. Treated for urine burns around eyes Sweet but shy. Wants to crawl under the cat cage to avoid the cat! OK w/teeth, feet & tail. Scared/sweet. No food aggression.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

How the heck does this happen!











> Originally Posted By: Rascals Mom Treated for urine burns around eyes


Poor girl. Hoping all these girls find homes.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried to call the shelter. They are closed to the public Sunday and Monday and Tuesday is PTS day. Today I talked to a human finally and I am even more worried now. His main concern was to blow me off because he does not have time to "go to the phone for every little animal" at the shelter. BTW this is a well-staffed shelter with good resources and a very nice building in a well off community (not a poor understaffed rural shelter). I explained that the dogs' last day is tomorrow and asked him whether the dogs will be alive by Tuesday, when Sherry. He told me that "there are no guarantees in life" and they may not be there if "they turn aggressive". Right, nine dogs will turn aggressive overnight. Anyway, it seems that the person is both braindead and could not care less, and they are refusing to do anything until tomorrow. I pray that they don't get killed before the shelter opens in the morning. It is outrageous how people paid by taxpayer money talk about the animals in their care and to taxpayers.

Does anyone have more information?


----------

